# Canon G7X Mk II



## Rick50 (Dec 22, 2017)

Last fall I bought this as a keep with me Camera. It lives in my car and has worked out very well. I have a Sirui carbon fiber mono pod  and use it has a walking stick with camera on top.





A couple of days ago I was up early, before sunrise, and went out for coffee and watch the sun rise. I noticed the soft light on these wall murals and grabbed the G7X.

















No lugging around a heavy full frame.......


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 24, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> Last fall I bought this as a keep with me Camera. It lives in my car and has worked out very well. I have a Sirui carbon fiber mono pod  and use it has a walking stick with camera on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, there's no point in lugging around a full frame for most photo situations
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## ac12 (Dec 25, 2017)

How is the shutter lag on the G7?
On my A3300, the lag is infuriatingly long.  I do not use it to shoot kids at the family parties, as the kid would have moved 1 to 2 feet by the time the camera fires.  IOW, useless to shoot active kids.
I am looking for a "tweener," something better than my A3300 P&S and lighter and less bulky than my D7200 dslr.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 26, 2017)

ac12 said:


> How is the shutter lag on the G7?
> On my A3300, the lag is infuriatingly long.  I do not use it to shoot kids at the family parties, as the kid would have moved 1 to 2 feet by the time the camera fires.  IOW, useless to shoot active kids.
> I am looking for a "tweener," something better than my A3300 P&S and lighter and less bulky than my D7200 dslr.


I haven't noticed the lag but will now pay more attention. I will also be switched on the 2 second time delay as I feel it will help with camera shake when pressing the shutter. I'm more concerned with the shake.


----------

